
6 Awesome Free/Open Source Software For Web Developers and Web Designers - housey
http://www.totally-hardware.co.uk/6-awesome-free-open-source-software-for-web-developers-and-web-designers/
======
hckr4life
not bad... I like kdevelop on linux tbh... NetBeans is kinda cool though.

